# Single or double wall stove pipe?



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm getting ready to pull the woodstove out to do all the stonework.
I'm going to make a hearth about 18" high with all natural flagstone and all the way up the wall to a height of about 10' in the vaulted ceiling.
Right now I have about 7' of single wall to the ceiling where it transitions to insulated pipe.
I have plenty of clearance as is as it is in a corner.
I'll only have about 5 and a half feet of pipe after I build the hearth.
Since its not much I might as well go double wall.
What are your experiences as I've never used double wall pipe.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We have double-wall stove pipe for our freestanding Lopi woodstove. For our situation, double wall was required if we wanted to place the stove 4" from the combustible wood wall....which we did. If we had went with single-wall stove pipe, the minimum distance of the stove to the wall was 14" (I believe). We didn't want the stove sitting that far out into the room.

If setbacks are a moot point, as in your situation, I would go with single-wall stovepipe. Single-wall will radiate more heat into the room compared to double-wall. And, it will be easier to install and take apart, if need be.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Double wall will give you a cleaner stove pipe requiring less maintenance


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

I switched from single wall to double wall as that was an insurance requirement I used the Selkirk Double Wall pipe with the appropriate fittings, the extendable pipe makes cleaning much simpler (as I went straight through my Cathedral Ceilings, I wish I had turned it and went out a wall & up with a cleanout T a the bottom. 

Selkirk Info: http://selkirkcorp.com/sitecore/con...oducts/stove-pipe/double-wall-stove-pipe--dsp

One catch that got me, the surface thermometer (magnetic) on the stove pipe is NOT accurate and off between 100-125 F. I was told to use the "probe" type and so I got one, and indeed there is roughly a 125 degree difference. Unfortunately probe types have to get replaced when the stove gasses finally corrode the probe. Luckily they are pretty cheap, especially off ebay & amazon, just get a good name brand one.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I like the extra radiating heat from my 4' of black 6" pipe that goes to a black elbow, and then enters into the insulated stainless pipe that exits through the wall to a "T" clean out, and then up another 18' outside of the house, through the overhanging eave, and 2' above the peak for good draw at the stove.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Those are two things I was wondering about.
Cleaner stovepipe on double wall
More radiant heat on single wall
Being an EPA stove its heating capabilities are not a problem


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Since you're putting in all the flagstone mass right behind your stovepipe, I would use single-wall. It will better provide that flagstone with some heat to store that can be radiated after the fire cools down. I doubt if the flagstone will heat up much from a double wall pipe. Of course, regardless of which type you end up using, the woodstove itself will provide some heat for flagstone storage.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

elevenpoint said:


> Those are two things I was wondering about.
> Cleaner stovepipe on double wall
> More radiant heat on single wall
> Being an EPA stove its heating capabilities are not a problem


You should find that with an EPA approved stove, and burning well-seasoned hardwood, along with a 30 minute or so hot burn in the morning, that neither stove pipe will soot up much. People get dirty stovepipe from frequent low air, slow burns, of unseasoned wet wood.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I burn about 5 cords of seasoned Ash a year, solid from October to April, and maybe only get a few inches of cresote in the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket (2-3 times a year) from all 25' of my chimney listed above. My big issue is keeping the birds from building a nest in the open chimney cap during the off season....I tried wrapping it with chicken wire, but it plugged up.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

CKelly78z said:


> I burn about 5 cords of seasoned Ash a year, solid from October to April, and maybe only get a few inches of cresote in the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket (2-3 times a year) from all 25' of my chimney listed above. My big issue is keeping the birds from building a nest in the open chimney cap during the off season....I tried wrapping it with chicken wire, but it plugged up.


25 feet of outdoor (read: cold) chimney can produce some creosote! The wood-burner in our house uses insulated chimney pipe all the way from the woodburner on up to the chimney cap (ie, no stovepipe). The reason for this is the woodburner and chimney pipe are surrounded by a wood box sided with faux stone. Since the entire exhaust system is insulated and most of it is inside a warm house, we get practically no creosote. (We burn 4 cords of oak that has been seasoned for a minimum 3 to 4 years)


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> Since you're putting in all the flagstone mass right behind your stovepipe, I would use single-wall. It will better provide that flagstone with some heat to store that can be radiated after the fire cools down. I doubt if the flagstone will heat up much from a double wall pipe. Of course, regardless of which type you end up using, the woodstove itself will provide some heat for flagstone storage.


I'm more interested in the mass I get from the radiant heat from the stone.
I don't think at a bit over 5 foot I need dw pipe.
I like the idea of sw giving off heat.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> You should find that with an EPA approved stove, and burning well-seasoned hardwood, along with a 30 minute or so hot burn in the morning, that neither stove pipe will soot up much. People get dirty stovepipe from frequent low air, slow burns, of unseasoned wet wood.


I think the EPA stove plus seasoned wood is the answer.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

https://helpfulreviewer.com/best-he...ide-to-buying-a-heat-reclaimer-for-your-home/

Check into a heat reclaimer. Much better than a single wall pipe. I had a Magic Heat. Cuts down on the amount of wood needed due to the amount of heat it throws into the house.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Burn good, seasoned hard woods in your EPA stove, and you won't see any smoke coming out the chimney unless it is smoldering along on a 50* day. I have seen too many outdoor wood boilers that smoke like a house fire in 40-50*, and use twice the firewood that mine uses.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Smoke is energy that wasn’t converted to heat in your stove. Less smoke means more heat 
Choking the fire from getting enough oxygen causes smoke and wastes wood energy.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"My big issue is keeping the birds from building a nest in the open chimney cap during the off season....I tried wrapping it with chicken wire, but it plugged up."

This old house came with an Earth Stove sitting in a specially built alcove lined with brick, single wall pipe to the ceiling. Bad chimney cap, tilted. Not knowing how it was made I straightened the cap and wired it in place. I did not realize that it was supposed to have a grilled metal cover or that it had separated from the pipe that went down the chimney. 

This spring a whole family of blue birds entered and died---I found them in the stove when I cleaned the chimney pipe. Bought a new, properly made chimney cap. Darn those things are pricey!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Two thoughts:
1. Would not elevate the stove 18" off the ground, you'll have cold floors and cold feet, heat rises.
2. I like single wall pipe up to the ceiling transition into stainless triple wall, as you get the additional radiant heat off the flue.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Fishindude said:


> Two thoughts:
> 1. Would not elevate the stove 18" off the ground, you'll have cold floors and cold feet, heat rises.
> 2. I like single wall pipe up to the ceiling transition into stainless triple wall, as you get the additional radiant heat off the flue.


The vaulted ceiling has two ceiling fans to knock the heat down but this stove has no problem with heat output.
Rated nearly twice the size of the house, it only takes three splits to heat about six hours. One round is good overnight. 
Plus, the female wants double wall pipe even after the thermal mass principle etc.
I'm all for single wall for extra output absorbed by the natural stone but her brain is not conforming.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> the female wants


There's your answer.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got a bunch of triple wall given to me that was never used. I'll probably use single and double wall, and sell the triple wall


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's your answer.


What about me?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> What about me?


Her happiness is your reward.


----------

